# My Favorite Concertos in Various Eras (you, too)



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I give the impression that I only adore Schubert's music (which is not far from the truth), but it is not the case! I have a profound respect to other composers too.. Last week I have a Mozart's binge (all of his piano concerti), and I think it's good for the heart. One of the classical music genre that I really like is the concerti. It is a pity that Franz never wrote one (and it would be my favorite concerto ever).

I'm going to list some of my *ultimate* favorite concertos in various eras of classical music. I will list only one that represents an instrument and my favorite recording of that work.  I have so many second and third favorites.

So, here are they:

*Baroque era*

*The Four Seasons* by Antonio Vivaldi










Favorite Recording:

*Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D major, BWV 1050 *by Johann Sebastian Bach










Favorite Recording:

*Classical era:*

*Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra* by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

*Piano Concerto no. 20 in D mino*r by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Favorite recording: the definitive version 









*Clarinet Concerto in A Major* by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

*Comment:* It is my opinion that in terms of the quality and quantity of output, Mozart can never be beat in the concerto genre.

*Romantic era:*

*Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor* by Max Bruch - Admittedly, the first violin concerto that made me cry. This piece had a special place in my heart like Schubert's String Quintet. :')

*Piano Concerto in A minor by Edvard Grieg* - beats Schumann's and Rachmaninoff by a hair

Favorite recording:
This is a revelation. Arrau just blew my breath away.










* Cello Concerto in B minor* by Antonin Dvorak

*Modern:*

*Violin Concerto in D minor* by Jean Sibelius - the only work of Sibelius that I really like

*Concerto for Orchestra* by Bela Bartok

Runner ups:

Double Violin Concerto by Bach
Piano Concerto no. 5 "Emperor" by LvB
Piano Concerto no. 2 by Rachmaninoff
Cello Concerto by Shostakovitch
etc........ (so many to mention)

This is just a small selection of my favorite concertos. As my classical music journey would continue, I am hoping that I would find concerto works that could bring joy and passion to my ears.

What about yours?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice thread, it needs more love though!

I have to listen a bit more to post on this topic..


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

That version of Brandenburg Concerto's I was not too fond of. Played too fast imo.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some big favourites:

Baroque 
- Corelli: Concerti Grossi (the 7th is my favourite)
- Bach: Double Violin Concerto 

Classical 
- Haydn: Piano (keyboard) concerto in D major ; Cello Concertos in C and in D

Romantic 
- Weber: PIano Concertos 1, 2, Konzertstuck
- Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto #1 ; Piano Concertos, esp. nos. 4 & 5
- Brahms & Tchaikovsky: Violin Concertos
- Schumann: Cello Concerto

Modern (1900 to 1945) 
- Frank Martin: Petite Symphonie Concertante (for harp, harpsichord, piano & strings)
- Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
- Hindemith: Violin Concerto
- Kodaly: Concerto for Orchestra
- Martinu: Double Concerto for 2 string orchestras, piano & timpani
- Berg: Violin Concerto
- Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orch.
- Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 ; Piano Concerto #5
- Barber: Violin Concerto

Post-1945
- Carter: Violin Concerto ; Clarinet Concerto
- Copland: Clarinet Concerto
- Villa-Lobos: Concerto for guitar & small orch.
- Rodrigo: Concierto como uno divertimento (cello & orch.)
- Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
- Shostakovich: Cello Concertos 1 & 2
- Dutilleux & Lutoslawski: Cello Concertos
- Ginastera: Piano Concertos 1 & 2
- Walton: Cello Concerto


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

My turn

Baroque: 

Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F
Bach: Double Violin Concerto in D minor

Classical:

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 1 in B flat major
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major

Romantic:

Dvorak's Cello
Elgar's Cello
Tchaikovsky's Violin
Lalo's Symphonie espagnole

Modern:

Berg: Violin
Shostakovich: Cello No. 1, Piano Nos. 1 and 2
Bartok: Violin No. 2, Orchestra, Piano No. 2 and 3
Stravinsky: Violin, Two Pianos
Schoenberg: Piano, Violin
Ravel: Piano in G and for the Left Hand
Penderecki: Violin No. 1, Cello No. 1
Lutoslawski: Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Some that aren't performed enough to my liking.


JS Bach: Keyboard Concerti for 2 & 3 Pianos
Handel: Oboe Concerti
Tartini: Violin Concerti 
CPE Bach: Keyboard Concerti, Cello Concerti
Schumann: Cello Concerto, Violin Concerto
Lalo: Cello Comcerto
Goldmark: Violin Concerto
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto
Britten: Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto
Carter: Boston Concerto, Cello Concerto
Delius: Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto, Double Concerto
Dutilleux: Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto
Ginastera: Cello Concerti, Piano Concerti
Glazunov: Violin Concerto
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerti
Hindemith: Violin Concerto
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerti
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto
Ligeti: Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto
Martin: Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto
Martinu: Double Concerto, Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto
Penderecki: Violin Concerti, Cello Concerti
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
Rawsthorne: Violin Concerti, Cello Concerto, Piano Concerti, Oboe Concerto
Reger: Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto
Schnittke: Violin Concerti, Cello Concerti, Piano Comcerti
Shostakovich: Violin Concerti, Cello Concerti, Piano Concerti
Szymanowski: Violin Concerti
RVW: Piano Concerto
Walton: Violin Concerto, Viola Concerto


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Baroque:*

Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_:










Telemann's Violin Concertos (The entire series on CPO with Elizabeth Wallfisch is fabulous):










Tartini's Violin Concertos... again by Elizabeth Wallfisch:










J.S. Bach- _The Brandenburg Concertos_... I like Jordi Savall's muscular recording... but Masaaki Suzuki is a close 2nd:










J.S. Bach- Keyboard Concertos... Murray Perahia's recordings brought to the forefront just how essential Bach was to the development of the keyboard/piano concerto










J.S. Bach- Violin Concertos- Insanely the brilliant recording by Andrew Manze with Rachel Podger on the Concerto for Two Violins is on sale fro as little as 61-cents through Amazon Marketplace dealers!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Baroque* continued...

G.F. Handel- The Organ Concertos- Ton Koopman:










*The Classical Era:*

W.A. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto:










W.A. Mozart: Four Horn Concertos... by the inimitible Dennis Brain... with the brilliant cover that looks like a bad 1950s science-fiction film: "The Mad Brain that Ate Mozart!"










W.A. Mozart: _Piano Concerto no. 20:_ Well... in reality there are some dozen piano concertos by Mozart that I love... but this one hold a special place for me as the first piece by Mozart that truly hooked me... and I still love its use in the final moments of Amadeus: "Mediocrities everywhere! I am your patron saint!"










L.v. Beethoven- Piano Concertos 4 & 5: The are any number of brilliant recordings of these works including Fleisher/Szell and Kempff... but this may be my favorite:










L.v. Beethoven- Violin Concerto- An endless choice of great performances... from Schneiderhan, Heifitz, Oistrakh, and Perlman... but this recent recording was also something special:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Early Romantic Composers* (born before 1850)

Mendelssohn- Violin Concerto- Many of my favorites may seem cliche... but there's probably a reson for the popularity of these works. I love Heifitz fiery interpretation and Perlman is also great... but Anne Sophie!!!










Weber- The Clarinet Concertos... The clarinet is a favorite instrument of mine... smooth and sensual...like chocolate or coffee. Considering the marvelous works written for this instrument by so many composers, I am not alone in feeling this way. As with Mozart... I'll go with Sabine Meyer. Sabine was the first woman to play with the Berlin Philharmonic... who fought her and her supporter, Herbert von Karajan, tooth and nail... until Karajan almost quit the orchestra.










Liszt- Piano Concertos 1 & 2... These works only recently really came to my attention... and in the hands of Sviatoslov Richter and Kiril Kondrashin they absolutely blew me away!










Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky- Piano Concerto no. 1... I couldn't care less how cliche this work may be... or how so many "seasoned" listeners dismiss it in their attempt to appear more sophisticated... It still rocks! especially in the classic Van Cliburn/Kondrashin recording:










Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky- Violin Concerto... Heifitz tears this one up!










Dvorák: Cello Concerto- Lots of great recordings of this one: Starker, Rostropovitch, du Pre... I quite like Fournier:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Early Romantic* continued...

Johannes Brahms: Piano Concertos: It's a toss-up between Gilels and Fleisher... having heard Fleisher/Szell most recently (last week), I'd probably go with him:










Johannes Brahms: Violin Concerto... Perlman and Oistrakh are both quite fine... although I might just go again with Heifitz:










Johannes Brahms: Triple Concerto/Bruch: Violin Concerto- Two brilliant concertos for the price of a single admission... with David Oistrakh and Pierre Fournier!










Or get Beethoven's Triple Concerto and Brahms' Double with Sviatoslav Richter, Mstislav Rostropovich, and David Oistrakh! And George Szell!!!










Or get Geza Anda, Pierre Fournier, and Wolfgang Schneiderhan on Beethoven's Triple and Schneiderhan with cellist Janos Starker on Brahms' Double... with Ferenc Fricsay... all three "classic" recordings in every sense of the word.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Baroque - I am almost entirely unfamiliar with concertos from this period. However, one that sticks out to me is the Harpsichord Concerto in F-minor, BWV 1056.

Classical -
Beethoven - PC 4, 3, 5, VC

Romantic -
Schumann - CC, PC, VC
Mendelssohn - VC
Tchaikovsky - PC 2, VC
Elgar - CC, VC

Contemporary - 
Bartok - PC 1, 2, 3
Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher, Trauermusik
Shostakovich - CC 1, 2, VC 1, 2, PC 1
Walton - Viola, Violin
Britten - Cello Symphony, VC
Berg - VC
Schoenberg - VC

Does Webern Concerto for Nine Instruments count?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Late Romantic* (1850 and after)

Jean Sibelius/Sergei Prokofiev/Alexander Glaunov- Violin Concetos... Now here is a true trifecta... three brilliant violin concertos for the price of one... and again performed masterfully by Jascha Heifitz:










Hillary Hahn is another good choice for the Sibelius... with the added advantage that she actually makes Schoenberg's violin concerto sound almost "beautiful".

Alexander Glazunov- Saxophone Concerto:










Sergei Rachmaninoff- Piano Concertos... Van Kliburn is magnificent on that same disc with Kondrashin on which he performs the Tchaikovsky... but Earl Wild just tears up all four of these in a magnificent recording:










Maurice Ravel: Piano Concerto... Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli's recording is one of those true "Desert Island Discs":


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Modernism* (20th Century pre-1950)

Cyril Scott- Cello Concerto:










Béla Bartók- Piano Concertos:










Béla Bartók- Concerto for Orchestra (another Desert Island Disc):










Nikolai Miaskovsky- Over the years there have been a number of Myaskovsky fanatics on TC who have sworn the man was a genius. I never took any of these comments seriously... until I heard the cello concerto:










Alban Berg- Violin Concerto:










Sergei Prokofiev- Violin Concertos 1 & 2... performed by the magnificent David Oistrakh:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

SCRIABIN






FRANCK






PROKOFIEV


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Modernism* (20th Century pre-1950)... continued...

Sergei Prokofiev- Piano Concertos:










E.J. Moeran- Violin Concerto/Cello Concerto- Moeran's Cello Concerto is especially lovely with its intimations of Irish folksongs:










Erich Korngold- Violin Concerto- Considering the stunning beauty of Korngold's "serious" music... his early operas and the later violin concerto, one wishes that he had spent far less time composing film scores:










Aram Khachaturian- Violin Concerto... again with David Oistrakh:










Dimitri Shostakovitch- Violin Concerto and Cello Concertos 1 & 2... Rostropovitch... for whom these were composed... is an essential performer:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Modernism* (20th Century pre-1950) continued...

Witold Lutoslawski- Concerto for Orchestra:










George Gershwin- Concerto in F:










Mieczyslaw Weinberg- Cello Concerto/Flute Concertos/Clarinet Concerto:


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

It takes much time! half of my list is ready though.

I think pre-1830 born composers should be considered as Early Romantic. I wanted to also use Middle-Romantic term, but I thought it makes this category even more complicated.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

*Baroque* 
Bach - Double violin concerto 
Bach - Brandenberg Concerto 
Vivaldi - Four Seasons 
Vivaldi - Concerto for four violins

*Classical* 
Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra 
Mozart - All his violin concerti, especially the G major one 
Mozart - Horn concerti 
(Will think of more later)

*Romantic* 
Bruch - Violin concerto no. 1 and 2 
Beethoven - Violin concerto 
Dvorak - Cello concerto 
Wieniawski - Violin concerto in D minor 
Mendelssohn - Violin concerto

^^^Gee, you can tell which instrument I like, huh?


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

My favorite baroque era concertos are the Brandenburg concertos, Italian concerto, and Organ concerto HWV 295 (Handel).

My favorites of the classical era would be. Mozart Horn Concerto 3, Violin concerto 3, and Haydn Trumpet concerto in e. 

My favorite Romantic era concerto would be Brahms Piano concerto 2.

My favorite 20th century work is Rachmaninov Piano concerto 2.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Classic:
- Mozart's Violin Concerto No.1,2 & 4, Piano Concerto No.21 & 23
- Haydn's Trumpet Concerto in E-Flat Major, Concerto in D Major for Cello


Early Romantic (born before 1830):
- Beethoven's Piano Concerto No.1,3 & 5 
- Schumann's Piano & Cello Concerto
- Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto
- Berwald's Piano Concerto
- De Beriot's Violin Concerto No.3 in E minor


Late(r) Romantic:
- Dvorak's Cello & Violin Concerto
- Brahms Piano Concerto No.1 (Fantastic first movement) & 2
- Tchaikovski's Violin Concerto
- Grieg's Piano Concerto in A minor (I started loving the works written in A minor  )
- Rachmaninov Piano Concertos (All of them!)
- Saint-Saëns Violin Concerto No.2 & 3, Cello Concerto No.1 and Piano Concerto No.1,4 & 5


Modern: 
- Gerschwin's Piano concerto
- Bartok's Piano Concerto No.2 & 3, Violin Concerto No. 1
- Khachaturian's Violin Concerto In D Minor

I'll write a comment for baroque era, later.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

@St.LUkes

Nice collection there.. But no love for Bruch and Grieg?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Baroque
Bach Double violin concerto in D minor 
Classical
Mozarts 20th Piano Concerto
Early romatic:
Beethovens 5th piano concerto
Late romantic:
Sibelius'es Violin concerto in D minor
Tchaikovsky's Violin concerto in D major


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Favorites piano concertos that I can find on youtube, posted in embedded video links because my ego is so huge.

Saint Saens PC 4(my favorite of ALL TIME)





Medtner PC 2(from possibly my favorite composer of ALL TIME)





Alexander Tcherepnin PC 6





Hummel Piano Concerto in A minor





Field Piano Concerto 7 in C minor


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Medtner PC 2(from possibly my favorite composer of ALL TIME)


Forgot about this one. Add it to my list.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Contemporary* (post-1950)

Krzysztof Penderecki- Viola Concerto, Cello Concerto no. 2, Violin Concerto no. 2:



















Einojuhani Rautavaara- Piano Concertos:



















John Corigliano- Red Violin Concerto:










Henri Dutilleux- Violin Concerto (L'Arbre des Songes) Cello Concerto (Tout un monde lointain)










*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Joseph Schwantner- Concerto for Percussion and Orchestra










Pēteris Vasks- Cello Concerto (It certainly seems as if the cello is the 20th century's instrument of choice):










John Adams- Violin Concerto:










Kalevi Aho- Clarinet Concerto:










David Lang- _Pierced_ (Triple Concerto for Piano, Cello, and Percussion):










Joan Tower- _Tambor_ (Concerto for Orchestra):


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

My 2 cents:

VIVALDI, Oh God... ALL THEM... ALL!

Bach violin concertos.

Brandenburg concertos: mostly 5 and 6.

Bach Harpsichord concertos: all them.

Alessandro Scarlatti concertos for flute/recorder & strings: All those I have in an Album

Arcangelo Corelli concerto Grossi Op. 6

Handel Concerti Grossi Op. 3 & 6

Pietro Locatelli Violin Concertos Op. 3 are my favourite ones by far. I love those.

***

C. P. E. Bach, his three Keyboard Concertos in D minor & the Oboe Concertos.

Telemann Horn and Violin Concertos... Wow!

***

ALL MOZART Concert oeuvre...

Which means the each of the Piano, each of the Violin and all those for Wind instruments... from the later the Horn ones are just outstanding as it is that one of the Harp with Flute.

Mozart gave a soul to wind Instruments...

_At the beginning there were no real wind concertos, and Mozart said... 'Let there be Wind Concertos... and there were Wind Concertos and the Horns were made in the image and likeness of God...' _
 

The 12 Boccherini's Cello Concertos... Outstanding ones!

***

Beethoven: In this order, the Triple Concerto, then the Emperor and then the Violin.

***

Chopin: His first Piano Concerto

Liszt: Both Piano Concertos

Sibelius Violin Concerto! Outstanding.

***

Rachmaninov: His four Piano Concertos

***

Penderecky Piano Concerto 'Resurrection' and his Violin Concertos which are the ones I have heard.

Gorecki: Concerto Cantata & Harpishord Concerto.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

My utmost favorites would probably be all of Bach's, Vivaldi's 4 Seasons, Mozart's late PCs and Clarinet Concerto, Beethoven's PCs 3,4,5, Mendelssohn VC, Ravel's 2 PCs , Bartok's 3 PCs, Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez, and Schnittke's Concerto for Piano and Strings.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


> ...
> Does Webern Concerto for Nine Instruments count?


I'd say it does. In earlier times, concertos didn't have much more instruments than that! Depending on what was available at the time. Guys like Webern, and esp. Stravinsky (in things like 'Dumbarton Oaks,' partly modelled on/inspired by Bach's 'Brandenburg Concertos,' & another one is the jazzy 'Ebony Concerto') and Berg did chamber-sized concertos riding on the wave of Neo-Classicism. That 'less is more' kind of anti-Romantic aesthetic (but Berg's is quite a wierd combo, for 13 winds + piano + violin).


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Henri Dutilleux- Violin Concerto (L'Arbre des Songes) Cello Concerto (Tout un monde lointain)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a good one.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Got that Dutilleux set myself. The Symphony #2 'Le Double' on it is also like a concerto in all but name. Prominent part (as I remember) for harpsichord, and there's a group of instruments playing off the whole orchestra, with solos from various instruments. So a bit like a concerto grosso of sorts. When listening to that, the harpsichord seems almost out of place, as if it was left on the concert hall stage the night before in a concert of Baroque music. So it joins in the fray in this modern symphony, which to me is more like a concerto for orchestra.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Bach, keyboard concerto in d minor
Beethoven, piano concertos no. 2 & 1
Schumann, cello concerto & violin concerto
Brahms, piano concerto no. 2
R. Strauss, Burleske
Sibelius, violin concerto
Ravel, piano concerto in g
Schoenberg, violin concerto
Bartok, piano concerto no. 3
Schnittke, concerto for piano and strings
Vasks, violin concerto


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Baroque : Too many to list here, among Bach's Double Concertos, Harpsichord Concertos, Violin Concertos, Corelli's Concerto Grosso, Vivaldi's Lute Concertos, Telemann's Oboe Concertos and so forth. 

Classical : Mozart's Horn Concerto No.4 , Mozart's Clarinet Concerto, Violin Concerto No.4 & 5. As I am not really into this era I can't find more here.

Romanticism : Beethoven's Violin & Triple Concertos, Piano Concertos No.1-5 (the one I like least is No.2), Brahms Piano Concerto No.1-2, Dvorak's Cello Concerto, Rachmaninoff's Piano Concertos No. 2 & 3 & 4, Grieg's Piano Concerto

Modern : Debussy Piano Concerto, Ravel Piano Concerto, Poulenc's Organ Concerto, Rautavaara's Violin Concerto & Harp Concerto, Bartok's Violin Concerto No.2, Bartok's Piano Concerto No.3, Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No.1-2, Shostakovich Piano Concertos No.1-2.

Interesting...Although I mostly listen to romanticism & baroque music, my favorites concertos are mostly from Modern Era.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Baroque
Bach double concerto (Heifetz)
Bach violin concerto 1 (Emmy Verhey)

Vivaldi four seasons (Yehudi Menuhin)
Vivaldi violin concerto RV 253 (Joseph Merten)
Vivaldi violin concerto op.8 no.3 (Zdenek Dejmek)

Classical
Mozart sinfonia concertante (Heifetz)
Mozart violin concertos 1 & 3 & 4 & 5 (Emmy Verhey for no.1 & no.3, Heifetz for no.4 & no.5)
Mozart piano concertos 20 & 21 (Richter for no.20)

Beethoven violin concerto (Heifetz)
Beethoven piano concertos (Arrau)

Weber Konzertstuck (Arrau)

Paganini violin concertos 1 & 2 (Rabin for no.1)

Romantic
Brahms violin concerto (Heifetz)
Brahms double concerto (Heifetz)
Brahms piano concertos (Arrau)

Mendelssohn violin concerto (Rabin)
Mendelssohn piano concertos (Derek Han)

Schumann piano concerto (Richter)
Schumann violin concerto (Thomas Zehetmair)
Schumann introduction and allegro appassionato for piano and orchestra (Richter)
Fantasy for violin and orchestra (Oistrakh)

Dvorak violin concerto (Milstein)

Grieg piano concerto (Arrau)

Chopin piano concertos (Zimmerman)

Rachmaninoff piano concerto 2 (Richter)
Rachmaninoff rhapsody on a theme of Paganini (Rachmaninoff)

Wieniawski violin concertos (Rabin for no.1, Heifetz for no.2)

Sibelius violin concerto (Heifetz)

Vieuxtemps violin concertos 4 & 5 (Heifetz)

Bruch violin concerto 1 (Heifetz)
Bruch Scottish fantasy (Heifetz)

Saint-Säens violin concerto 3 (Milstein)

Tchaikovsky violin concerto (Rabin)
Tchaikovsky piano concerto 1 (Richter)

Glazunov violin concerto (Milstein)

20th century
Prokofiev violin concertos (Milstein for no.1, Heifetz for no.2)
Prokofiev piano concerto 5 (Richter)

Rosza violin concerto (Heifetz)

Ravel tzigane (Rabin)


----------



## Kazaman (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll list my favourite piano concerti, for now. Note that these are strictly my favourites and not all of the works I like in the genre, which is of course a much longer list.

Baroque

- Bach's Harpsichord Concerti BWV 1058 in G minor and BWV 1056 in F minor

Classical

- Mozart's Piano Concerto no. 24 in C minor
- Beethoven's Piano Concerti no. 2 in B-flat major, no. 3 in C minor and no. 4 in G major

Romantic

- Brahms' Piano Concerto no. 1 in D minor 

Modernist

- Prokofiev's Piano Concerti no. 1 in D-flat major and no. 5 in G major


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Baroque era

Bach - Keyboard concerto in D Minor

http://s004.radikal.ru/i206/1105/26/ac2cea0e1064.jpg

Classical era

Mozart - Piano concertos No. 20 & 23

http://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_250/MI0000/962/MI0000962510.jpg?partner=allrovi.com

Beethoven - Piano concertos No. 4 & 5

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51z0Xxxr27L._SL500_AA300_.jpg

http://c3.cduniverse.ws/resized/250x500/music/754/1131754.jpg

Beethoven - Violin concerto in D Major

http://cdn.7static.com/static/img/sleeveart/00/001/480/0000148043_350.jpg

Romantic

Schumann - Piano concerto in A Minor

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Gb7Lf1qcL._SY300_.jpg

Schumann - Cello concerto in A Minor

http://o.scdn.co/300/fd5558d7d0d0e567af96bce78daa26a0bf935891

Schumann - Violin concerto in D Minor

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51hwOGeda5L._SL500_AA280_.jpg

Mendelssohn - Violin concerto No. 2

http://www.recordsale.de/cdpix/n/na...ssohn-violin_concerto._bruch-violin_conce.jpg

Chopin - Piano concertos No. 1 & 2

http://www.1000recordings.com/images/artist-c/chopin-frederic-188-l.jpg

Brahms - Piano concertos No. 1 & 2

http://www.coverdude.com/covers/cla...ahms-piano-concerto-n-1-front-cover-31608.jpg

http://c3.cduniverse.ws/resized/250x500/music/831/1535831.jpg

Brahms - Violin concerto in D Major

http://img1.imagesbn.com/p/724356903524_p0_v1_s260x420.jpg

Tchaikovsky - Piano concerto No. 1

http://a2.mzstatic.com/us/r1000/109...0-7b53-e730-cbb9819a32fa/cover.170x170-75.jpg

Rachmaninoff - Piano concertos No. 2 & 3

http://boxset.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/cliburn_tchaikovsky_rachmaninov_piano_concertos.jpg

http://cdn.7static.com/static/img/sleeveart/00/018/447/0001844720_350.jpg

20th Century

Prokofiev - Piano concerto No. 3

http://images.grooveshark.com/static/amazonart/m4394503.jpg


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

consider it my role on this forum to remind everyone of Finzi cello concerto-as well as clarinet and violin concerti.
Good to see Walton and Poulenc mentioned-Barber violin and piano really need greater acknowledgement as the late romantic masterpieces they are.
I personally appear unable to appreciate the much lauded Prokofiev piano concertos


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

MaestroViolinist said:


> *Baroque*
> Bach - Double violin concerto
> Bach - Brandenberg Concerto
> Vivaldi - Four Seasons
> ...


Oh, you like horns.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The only orchestral music I've been listening to lately is by Ligeti. So my current favorites are the Hamburg Concerto, and the double concerto.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

starthrower said:


> The only orchestral music I've been listening to lately is by Ligeti. So my current favorites are the Hamburg Concerto, and the double concerto.


How about some Vivaldi or Hummel? Give those ears a break from all that tension.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

*cracks knuckles* Let's do this:

Baroque:
Bach 
- Harpsichord Concerto in D minor 
- Concerto in A minor for four harpsichords, 
- Concerto in C for two harpsichords, 
- Concerto in D minor for two violins
- Brandenburg Concertos
Vivaldi 
- "Four Seasons", (no matter how exhausted they are)
- Concerto in E flat, "Tempesta di Mare"

Classical:
Mozart
- Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor
- Piano Concerto No. 21 in C
- Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor
Beethoven
- Piano Concertos Nos. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
- Triple Concerto
- Choral Fantasy (a concerto-like work)

Romantic:
Brahms
- Piano Concertos 1 and 2
Tchaikovsky
- Piano Concerto 2
Litolff
- Concerto Symphonique No. 3
Saint-Saens
- Piano Concertos 1, 2, 4, and 5
Stenhammar
- Piano Concertos 1 and 2

20th Century:
Busoni
- Piano Concerto in C
Medtner
- Piano Concertos 1, 2, and 3
Rachmaninov
- Piano Concertos 1, 2, and 4
Reger
- Piano Concerto in D minor
Prokofiev
- Piano Concertos 1, 2, 3, and 5
- Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor
Ravel
- Piano Concerto for the Left hand
- Piano Concerto in G
Sibelius
- Violin Concerto
Shostakovich
- Piano Concertos 1 and 2
- Violin Concerto 1 in A minor
Rautavaara
- Piano Concertos 1 and 3
Schoenberg
- Piano Concerto
Schnittke
- Concerto for Piano and Strings


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Gliere's harp concerto, anyone?


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Burroughs said:


> Oh, you like horns.


Speaking of horns, toss Rosetti's lovely horn concerti into the mix, please!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Baroque - Bach 1060

Classical - Mozart Piano #20 

Romantic - Bruch Violin #1

Modern - Shostakovich Cello #1


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A few favourites:

Piano: Grieg, Schumann, Ravel (both), Mendelssohn (both), Ireland, Mozart 20
Violin: Brahms, Bruch 1, P Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, Mendelssohn 2, Moeran, Berg
Cello: Moeran, Finzi, Dvorak, Bax
Clarinet: Mozart, Kozeluch (both), Finzi, B Tchaikovsky
Harp: Alwyn


----------

